# Tensaw river



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone have any good tips for fishing Tensaw this time of year? I am going saturday.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

if your fishing for bass try ****** lake.but the water has been high over here. check your flood stage at berry's steam plant. this will give you a ideal of what the water is doing.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm going Saturday as well. I'll put in at Hubbard's Landing if it is in good shape. I plan on doing a lot of crankbait fishing in the main channels then trying the small inlets.


----------



## Wthom12 (Nov 11, 2009)

You can go to ww.hook1.com Pensacola Hawg Hunters site and look at fisihg report by Bob Wards for something to try on the lower end. He fishes the lower end regular.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

<H1 class="bizName fn">Hubbard's Landing</H1><DIV class=bizAddr><ADDRESS class=adr><SPAN class=street-address>9100 Hubbard Landing Rd<SPAN class=locality>Stockton<SPAN class=commaSep>,<SPAN class=region>AL<SPAN class=postal-code>36579-4239 </ADDRESS></DIV></DIV><DIV class=tel><SPAN class=type>Local: <SPAN class=value>(251) 937-5726 </DIV><DIV class=tel></DIV><DIV class=tel>Call and ask these nice folks will tell ya.</DIV>


----------

